# Sunrise Pony Farm



## ardie&sparki (Aug 19, 2013)

Has anyone ever purchased a cart from them? I am looking at this one to possibly purchase later this year http://www.sunriseponyfarm.com/img/number34.jpg and plan on getting the boot for it. Would it be suitable for local AMHR shows? Or does anyone else know of 'economically priced' show carts?

I cannot afford a Gerald or the like anytime soon but will be keeping an eye out on local, used carts when I have the money to purchase a new one but they are not always an easy find.


----------



## diamond c (Aug 29, 2013)

If you will type in mini easy entry cart you should find several places for less money. I can't remember were I saw them, but seems to me that I've seen them for about $500. Try Buggy Bob in Shelbyville Tn.


----------



## Peggy Porter (Aug 29, 2013)

I have not heard of Sunrise, but I do recommend Pam at A Silver Penney Farm. Excellent to work with and great quality. I think this cart is very similar to what you are looking at: http://ccfdriving.com/Pleasure%20Roadster.htm


----------



## ardie&sparki (Sep 1, 2013)

I'm looking for an upgrade to an Easy Entry.

Thanks Peggy, I will keep them in mind!


----------



## Jules (Aug 29, 2014)

I am very slow getting to this, but I really recommend Pam from Silver Penny Farm. The cart makers she has hers built by are actually Sunrise Pony Farm buuuuut Pam is such a delight to deal with and does all the communications for you and also doesn't charge anymore for the vehicles.

I did have contact with Sunrise when I was initially looking to purchase, but found the communication to feel 'pushy' if that makes sense? I am sure the folks at Sunrise are perfectly nice, but I just didn't feel as comfy dealing with them as I did with Pam. Pam was soooo helpful and kind and never pressured me. I was a female international buyer so feeling comfortable with the transaction was very important to me.

The end product was well worth it and is such a head turner. Pam made sure it was made just exactly how I wanted it - it exceeded all expectations. I feel my vehicle was a credit to Pam's patience and attention to detail...and of course a credit to the builders at Sunrise Pony Farm...but I never would have gotten there without the beautiful Pam to organise it for me.

You can't see in the pic, but my cart is fully pinstriped and the seat is tufted.


----------



## Peggy Porter (Aug 30, 2014)

So good to hear from you again, Jules! It's been your winter, hasn't it?


----------



## Jules (Aug 31, 2014)

It has been Peggy, Spring starts tomorrow- wahoooooooo!!!

I was in hospital and had to have some surgery in May, so haven't been 'allowed' to drive until the weekend before last, but I am back in the driving game now and so excited!


----------



## Peggy Porter (Aug 31, 2014)

Looking forward to seeing some of your adventures as we head into our bitter cold and deep snow season. ;(


----------

